# Bailey ate styrofoam!



## BabyBailey (Mar 27, 2009)

What should I do? He got into some packing supplies and ate styrofoam! Do I need to rush him to the vet?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't worry unless his poops get small or he doesn't poop at all for 12 or 24 hours. 

How much did he eat? Silly rabbit! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2009)

How's he doing now? Bo used to eat carpet and he did fine. If Bailey didn't eat much I think he'll be fine too. Keep us posted.

_*Deeze Wicecakes tastes jus wike stywofoam!*_ - Bailey


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think that styrofoam absorbs fluid and he would have had to chew it to swalow it so i would watch his poops ..if anything seems not normal I would advise making an vet visit.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, you'd be surprised what my guys have gotten away with eating....

I agree, as long as he's acting normal and doesn't appear to be stopped up in the GI, no worries. The body can't really break down stryrofoam so it won't poison him most likely, and all it rally could do I think is slow his GI.


----------

